# Dispensationalism Resources?



## BenjaminBurton (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm writing a paper for my theology class this semester about a topic that we have covered. One we have touched on is the differences between dispensationalism and CT. I want to write sort of an historical sketch of the progression of dispensationalism through the last few centuries. 

Does anyone know any good resources that would give a helpful understanding of its beginning, its popularization, issues surrounding its development, etc? 

Thanks!


----------



## CNJ (Sep 22, 2010)

Get the DVD "Late Great Planet Church" from NiceneCouncil.com. Dispensationalism is not centuries old. Lots of resources are on Millennial Dreams blog in my signature. The Scofield Reference Bible, and authors Tim LaHaye and Jerry Jenkins with their "left behind" series come to mind.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 22, 2010)

Dispensationalism: Today, Yesterday, and Tomorrow, by Curtis I. Crenshaw and Grover E. Guinn, III 

Backgrounds to Dispensationalism, by Clarence B. Bass

Dispensationalism in America - Its Rise and Development by C. Norman Kraus

The Origins of Dispensationalism by Larry Crutchfield

This World Is Not My Home: The Origins and Development of Dispensationalism by Michael Williams

Also, some of the progressive dispensationalist guys (Blaising & Bock especially) have historical surveys of Dispensationalism in their books.


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 22, 2010)

The Life of C.I. Scofield

What is Dispensationalism?


----------



## BenjaminBurton (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks so much! It looks like these will get me off to a good start


----------



## Edward (Sep 22, 2010)

*Understanding Dispensationalists* by Vern S. Poythress

Amazon.com: Understanding Dispensationalists (9780875523743): Vern S. Poythress: Books


----------

